# New Rat: Diarrhea?



## kays93

I'm a first time owner and just got two pet rats today. One is only about 4 weeks and he is calm and sort of affectionate already. The other is sort of skiddish, which is understandable, but he also has diarrhea. Is this just because he is nervous and it's normal, or is it something I should be worried about? Also any other tips on the first few days with new rats would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## flox

Nerves won't make their poop... less formed  That's already happened inside before it ever gets outside. Most likely it could be down to a change in diet, although if they both ate the same, and are now eating the same, it could be something more sinister. Do you know what they were fed before, and what are they eating now? That'd be a first step.


----------



## TamSmith

Feeding him a little bit of canned pumpkin can help him with that (not the spiced kind). Make sure he's getting lots of water until it's cleared up.


----------



## lilspaz68

When you say diarrhea do you mean when he's in his cage and its watery poop OR if he's held and poops loose nasty smelly poo...that is fear poop and once they learn to trust you more it should go.

If its diarrhea in cage, what are you feeding, anything like iceberg lettuce? This causes diarrhea in rats as it is mostly water content. Diet is usually the culprit here, even a big change in diet too. Bring them back to minimums...put them on a staple or lab blocks, add a little veggies to their diet every few days, NO fruit (known culprit) until things settle down.


----------



## Stace87

If it is actually diarrhea opposed to "fear poops" you could try the BRAT diet for him - banana, rice, apple sauce and toast. I've found this to work the few times with rats, but I've left the apple sauce out as I don't see the logic in adding fruit lol.


----------



## kays93

Thanks guys! I'm pretty sure it's just the fear poop haha.


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Ahaa! I was wondering why my newest rat was having, wetter than normal really smelly poops that she loves to step in and trail around :. Newbie nerves


----------



## noMoreFaith

I made a mistake this morning and put in their food dish too much fruit/vegetable than what they usually eat...I checked them now and they have pooped around, I think it's diarrhea...is it dangerous? Anything I can do? When will it stop?


----------



## lilspaz68

As long as the loose poop resolves in time they are fine, its continuous diarrhea that dehydrates them that is dangerous.


----------

